# How to reduce intensity and duration of "attack"?



## John Arnau (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm new to the site, but I must say I am very impressed that there are individuals out there that are experiencing what I am experiencing. I feel like I am on an island! My GI doctors who supposedly specialize in IBS don't really seem to know anything. Also, no one in my family has had IBS (although there is lots of diverticulitis). I have had IBS-C for about two years now and I like to think that I have made some pretty big life changes - no alcohol, no coffee, no soda, avoid fried foods and dairy, nuts, most types of fruit and several other things that I know can set off an "attack". I have also substantially reduced stress in my life, and take medication for both depression (Zoloft) and especially for anxiety (Colonopin). However, every three months or so, I will have an IBS "attack" that seems to come from out of nowhere. Last Saturday was a great example - I was running around doing my normal errands and ate one bad sandwich and bam - the attack started the next morning. It started with a day and a half of diarrhea - from experience I was very reluctant to take Pepto Bismol - it works for the diarrhea but comes with a heavy price. I was becoming very weak from the non-stop diarrhea so I took the Pepto on Monday. It worked, but that then started the much worse cycle of my intestines clenching up like an accordion for four days. It is now Saturday and I can feel everything starting to settle down, so the cycle is almost complete. 5 to 6 days seems to be the average for an "attack". During this time, I was only able to eat two turkey fold-overs. I take Gas-X, Beano, extra strength antacids and Prilosec during the attacks along with Librax, prescribed by my GI, which relieves (or is supposed to relieve) the abdominal/intestinal cramping/distention. I find that all of this medication has very limited effectiveness. I even recently tried Donnatol, which worked for my mother's diverticulitis symptoms, but didn't work for me.

I realize that improving my diet is on me - I have to take greater responsibility and care for that. But does anyone know how to decrease the intensity and length of time of these "cramping" attacks? Are there more effective medications than Librax that I should be asking my GI to prescribe me? I missed a full week of work this week lying in bed and I am becoming very worried that if my health situation does not improve, that I may ultimately lose my job.


----------

